# Where Has Cadets Taken You?



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (10 Sep 2004)

Where cadets taken me are Pennhold,Borden Ont, Trenton  Ont and New Jersey U.S.
Where has cadets taken you?


----------



## condor888000 (10 Sep 2004)

Penhold, Lac Sab, Toronto, Montreal, Debert.


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Sep 2004)

Lac Sab  lukky


----------



## rdschultz (10 Sep 2004)

Just for the sake of conversation/comparison, I'll say where my brother went.  I was never in cadets.

Comox, Winnipeg, Ottawa/Quebec, Colorado Springs for trips.  Plus all the camp stuff (Penhold and Gimli, I believe).  I'd have to say Colorado Springs was about the coolest place I've heard of cadets going, getting to tour the NORAD facility at Cheyenne Mountain and all.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Sep 2004)

Connaught (Ottawa), Borden, and a few other places for exercises.


----------



## chalk1 (11 Sep 2004)

Oh my...this is a fun one.

I live in New Brunswick. In the past 6 years with cadets, I have been to Nova Scotia, PEI and CFB Gagetown numerous times, as well as CFB Valcartier, Quebec city, CFB Trenton & surrounding area, Connaught NACSTC twice, the White Mountains in New Hampshire, various bases in England, and finally Beaumont-Hamel & Vimy Ridge.


----------



## Inch (11 Sep 2004)

Ah yes, let's see,  Ipperwash, Cedar Springs, Meaford, London, Borden, Trenton, Shearwater, Calgary, Edmonton, Cold Lake, Banff, Columbia Ice Fields, Kananaskis river, Vancouver, Whitehorse and maybe a few others. Some of those places I spent considerable time there and others were just an hour or so. 

Cheers


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Sep 2004)

CFB Greenwod Nova Scotia, CFB Bagotville Quebec, Ottawa, Valcartier, Chicoutimi, CFB Trenton, CFB Borden


----------



## patt (11 Sep 2004)

Connaught ranges!, Borden(Before i used to live there), trenton,Toronto(the first time i ever been there awsome!),Ottawa,Meaford and probably many more places just cant remeber


----------



## primer (12 Sep 2004)

lets see I Have been to Connaught,Borden(CSTS),Blackdown,North Bay,Ipperwash,Medford(MUDFORD)and CFB Petawawa< Lahr (CFE) Washington DC and  FORT Knox KY as a Army Cadet. Just a few to name


----------



## bigwig (22 Sep 2004)

Woah sounds like all you cadets got spoiled! When I was in the only places I saw was Borden, Toronto (drill compition) Trenton (air show) and RMC (kingston). The shooting team got to go to Connaught and other cool places.

I remember my skill and arms team placed second in the Skill and Arms compition at CFB Boarden and we were going to go to North Bay for the Provincials, but we had a star qualification issue and our Team CIC said it would be best not to go.... which was a drag because it would have been fun.


----------



## Sunnyk (22 Sep 2004)

I've been to Québec city, Farnham, St-Jean, Connaught, Borden, Elliott Lake, Yellowknife, Edmonton, Norman Wells NWT, Scotland, England, Vimy, Beaumont-Hamel....reton

and because I knew people from the military or because of the army, I also went to Saguenay, Lac St-Jean, Cape Breton, St-John, Fredericton and Gagetown.

Hopefuly the next place will be BC...and maybe Europe again next summer   

Cheers


----------



## redleafjumper (24 Sep 2004)

Let's see, Vernon, Hawaii (USMC JROTC Exchange), Germany (CFE), Petawawa, Edmonton, Borden, Ottawa, Toronto, Quadra, Keremeos, some others and well into a good life!  Met some darned fine folks in cadets, and I've even managed to keep in touch with a few.


----------



## NavalGent (24 Sep 2004)

While i was in cadets i had the opportunity to go to Sault Ste Marie, North Bay, Elliot Lake, Timmins, Manitoulin Island, Toronto, London, Kingston, Trenton, Borden, Edmonton, Montreal, St Jean, Mont Tremblant, Lake Louise, Comox, Campbell River, Port Hardy, Klemtu, and Kitimat. If it hadn't been for cadets, I probably would never have joined the CF.

Take Care folks


----------



## Ward1859 (24 Sep 2004)

Lets see.

Shearwater
Debert
Aldershot
CFB Gagetown
St John River-On
St John River-Over (Griffon ride. Gunners Assistant seat, baby!)


----------



## childs56 (24 Sep 2004)

I was on the HMCS Huron and sailed form Halifax to Esquilmalt Bc, via the Panama Canel, been to Port Of Vallarta Mexico, San Diego Cal. sailed on the HMCS Saskatchewan to San Diego, other then that I pretty much stayed in Comox or Victoria


----------



## SEB123 (12 Oct 2004)

A faster pay increase(after 6 month) in the reg


----------



## Slim (17 Oct 2004)

Cadets has taken me to Buffalo New York, North Bay (Sea Cadet camp Tillicum) and Cornwallis twice. Once for sea cadets (camp Acadia) and once for army basic training.

Slim


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (17 Oct 2004)

CFRB London,
CFB Borden,
CFB Gagetown,
CFB Meford,
CFB Petawawa,
CFB Kingston,
RMC,


----------



## algonquinreg (26 Oct 2004)

CFB NORTH BAY ...... toured the SAGE complex , used their ranges.... CFB Petawawa .... Ipperwash , meaford...GRAND BEND !!!! lol  Kapuskasing ... The mighty abitibi river ..moose river moosonee..moose factory (outward bound)  montreal , toronto ..... I started off as an army cadet in mattawa ontario....then my step father took a teaching job in moosonee so i hooked up with the moosonee/moose factory air cadets. so i ended up returning to moosonee for a year,,,,already knew some girls there when i got there....oh yaaaaaaa ....  anyhow...i then returned to mattawa and did my last year there and finishing as a w.o .  I regret not joining the forces after that but i will always have good memories of my teen age years thanks to cadets.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (26 Oct 2004)

Jeeze, some of the places you cadets get to go now. I only got ot go to Borden a few times, and I went to Fort Drum NY once. Air Cadets, i made my mistakes in life.


----------



## sgt_mandal (26 Oct 2004)

F/Sgt_mandal said:
			
		

> CFB Greenwod Nova Scotia, CFB Bagotville Quebec, Ottawa, Valcartier, Chicoutimi, CFB Trenton, CFB Borden



Forgot about Connaught, been there too.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (29 Oct 2004)

When I was a cadet I went to Ipperwash, Petawawa, CFB Downsview and other local training locations.  Now that I'm an officer I have spent time at most of those locations as well as CFB Borden and Kingston.

Cadets is a great programme that works only because the cadets are willing to keep it working.  I think we have a great movement here and the fact that most of the people who have posted in this thread have more than 2 places cadets has taken them, I think it's working still.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## j.babin (16 Nov 2004)

Aldershot 
Greenwood
Shearwater
Debert
Truro
New Glasgow
Antigonish
Sydney
Gander
Winnepeg
Vernon
Vancouver
Banff
Rocky Mountains
Edmonton
Calgary
Toronto
Borden
Trenton
Ottawa
Montreal
Whitehorse

I think thats it -Wow -  I've been around.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Dec 2004)

Wow where has cadets taken me 

CFS St'Johns
CFB Gander
CFB Goose Bay
CFB Sheerwater
CFB Halifax
CFB Gagetown
CFB Borden
CFMTC Meaford
CFB Petawawa
CFS Dundurn
CFB Esqualmalt
CFB Lahr
CFB Baden
Germany
France
Britten
Ipperwash
Argonaut
Blackdown
Banff
Moosnee
James Bay
and all the cities, towns, Provinces,and countries that go with them.


----------



## catalyst (16 Dec 2004)

To the BA Armouries. I've always wanted to see what it is like inside...

List to be continued...


----------



## casca (16 Dec 2004)

Places i've been as a cadet or as a cadet staff member:
CFB Calgary
CFB Edmonton
CFB Winnipeg
CFB Moose Jaw
CFB Penhold
CFB Comox
CFB Esquimalt
Malstrom Air Force Fase, Great Falls Montana
Faichild Air Force Base, Spokane Washington
McCord Air Force Base Tacoma Washington
Vancouver, BC
Seattle, Washington


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (16 Dec 2004)

Connaught (Ottawa) and  Borden


----------



## Ranger (16 Dec 2004)

CFB Borden
Regimental X-Mas Dinner
COC Parade (fort york)


----------



## tabernac (16 Dec 2004)

In March my corps is going to San Diego. In 2000 my corps went to various locations around Great Britain.


----------



## q_1966 (17 Dec 2004)

Not far when Travel is concerened, All in or really close to the Interior Region, but ive been to...

- Roche Lake (Near Kamloops)
- Revelstoke Dam
- Vernon a few times + 2 summers at VACSTC 
- On different trips, got to ride in a ML, LS & an ILTIS to and from VACSTC & Bennets Ranch (Generally Close to Oyama)
Hopefully the Reseves will take me alot further

- Shawn


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Cadets has taken me
Blackdown, Borden, Ontario
Petawawa, Connaught, Ontario
Gaspe, Quebec
Valcartier, Quebec
Ottawa, Ontario
RMC, Kingston, Ontario
And Various other places for competitons that i cant think of right now.


----------



## wohunter (22 Dec 2004)

hey, i'm wo hunter-dahr from halifax and cadets so far in my 5 years has taken me to Charlettown, brookville,gagetown,fredricton,Ottawa, Toronto,Berlin,munchen,wieden,sontofen, and bad richenhall In Germany as well as Salzburg Austria.


----------



## x-grunt (23 Dec 2004)

I know this is an Army Cadet forum, I hope you don't mind an old retired sea cadet posting here. The thread just brought back some great memories.
I went all over the place as a cadet. Best year of my life was the year I went on all my cruises.

CF bases:
Borden
Trenton
Kingston
Shearwater
Greenwood
Halifax
Cornwallis - that parade sq. was huge
Ipperwash (cadet camp)
HMCS Haida (cadet camp)

HMC ships:
Nipigon (day sail)
Assiniboine (Worked as a Bos'n, 10 Weeks Nato cruise - England, Scotland, Iceland, Portugal)
Algonquin (Worked as a Bos'n, also some time in Ops learning to be an RP, 12 Weeks South American cruise - Puerto Rico, St. Lucia, several cities in Brazil)

Coast Guard Ship: CCGS Daring, 3 weeks SAR around Sable Island/Grand Banks. Worked as a deckhand.

USN ship, USS Coontz guided missile destroyer 14 days sail from Portugal to Scotland. I was transferred from Assiniboine and the USN types thought Sea Cadet = Officer Cadet. Sweet trip.

Foreign cities:
Lisbon, Portugal
London,England
Southampton, Engand
Rosyth Naval base, Scotland
Edinburgh, Scotland
A nice little pub in Dunfermline, Scotland where an older (say, 21) woman hit on me and I was too shy to do anything about it, so my messmates decided to teach me the facts of life (see being sold, below)
San Juan, Puerto Rico
USNS Roosevelt Roads "Rosie Roads" Puerto Rico
Castries, St. Lucia
Santos, Brazil
Rio de Janiero, Brazil
San Salvador, Brazil

This isn't intended to warp young minds...but I did visit several red llght districts in foreign ports. (I just tagged along with the crew ashore.) The club 69 in Santos was my fav. Was "sold" by #10 mess to a brothel as a virgin in Portugal. It wasn't for sex, but several prostitutes telling me how to "be a man to a woman" in fractured english. Hilarious in retrospect. I was blushing for a week.

I have yet to hear of a cadet more widely travelled, although I'm sure I wasn't the only one hopping every ship he could. Can Sea cadets still go to sea with the Regs? darn good times for a 17 yr old.

Ultimately, cadets led me to a stint in the infantry, and now I'm re-enlisting MARS as a much older man. Doubt I'll see any foreign brothels on an MCDV, but then again I am very happily married and I have no desire to do so. Besides, I think my wife would disapprove.


----------



## gt102 (23 Dec 2004)

Blackdown, Borden, Ontario
Centrillia (sp?), Ontario
Washington DC

thats all for now... soon to add Ottawa


----------



## redleafjumper (24 Dec 2004)

Check out this page to see what army cadets used to do on CFE a long time ago. 

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/photos/clare.htm


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Dec 2004)

Where has Army Cadets Taken Me....

Here it goes:

Lahr, West Germany (CFE Flyover '89)
Baden, West Germany (CFE Flyover '89)
Eastern France (CFE Flyover '89)
Petawawa, ON (CFE Flyover '89)
Gagetown, NB '86, '87, '88, '90, '91, '92 (Cadet, Staff Cadet, CIC Officer)
Ipperwash, ON, '91 (JOLC)
Halifax, NS '90
Greenwood, NS '90 (BOQ)
Stephenville, NFLD '90, '91, '92


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (30 Dec 2004)

Some of you guys/girls have gone a lot of places with cadets. I was just wondering, were a lot of the reasons for going there based on teams you were on, or were they trips?


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Dec 2004)

Just about all for me were either courses or summer employment as either a Cadet or a CIC Officer.


----------



## x-grunt (2 Jan 2005)

Q.Y. Ranger said:
			
		

> Some of you guys/girls have gone a lot of places with cadets. I was just wondering, were a lot of the reasons for going there based on teams you were on, or were they trips?



All but one of   my trips were for summer training or individual postings to ships. The only team I was on was a drill team our corp sent to the Ontario championships in Ipperwash (came 2nd).


----------



## 407QOCH (3 Jan 2005)

cadets has taken me to Vernon, Winnipeg, cannaught,kenora,shilo,quebec


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (3 Jan 2005)

Sounds like you guys have got a lot out of cadets!


----------



## kwan (4 Jan 2005)

VERNON is the BEST place ever that cadets has brought me =D


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Jan 2005)

um let me think. in 3 years of being in cadets i have been to

CFB Borden/ Blackdown
Kingston
Banff National park ( lake Louis, Banff)
Rocky Mountain NACSTC
Calgary (stampede)
Drum Heller
Ottawa
Quebec (White Water Rafting)
CFB Meford
CFB Connaught
all sorts of forts and armories in Toronto

the best place i went thought was the rocky mountain NACSTC


----------



## Zedic_1913 (18 Jan 2005)

Cadets has taken me:

CFB Borden/Blackdown CSTC/and a few other places on base (including a cold war bunker for NSCE)
CFB Trenton,
CFB Meaford,
Connaught ACNSTC,
NDHQ (Ottawa, ON),
National Army Officers Mess (Ottawa, ON),
RMC (Kingston, ON),
ASU Toronto (various other armouries and places around Toronto),
Detroit, USA,
Amsterdam, Holland,
Montreal Quebec,
(all stopovers on exchange)
Denmark

And finally ... just about every Tim Hortons in the greater Toronto area.


----------



## david124124 (18 Jan 2005)

CFB Borden,Acstc Connaught


----------



## MCpl ??????? (19 Jan 2005)

serednicki,you have never been to connaught


----------



## rnrh (31 Jan 2005)

As an air cadet
edmonton (helicopters and gliding, sports, drill comp, persition drill comp, provincals drill comp and sports)
calgary( trip, sports, drill comp)
edson(sports, drill comp)
grand prarie(sports, drill comp, persistion drill comp)
barhead(sports, drill comp)
white court(sports, drill comp)
high praire(sports, drill comp)
panoka(boards, sports, drill comp, basic)
olds(sports, drill comp, gliding)
coldl lake(air show, helicopter ride)
medicine hat(sports, drill comp)

Army cadets
edson for cadets


----------



## Sapper24 (31 Jan 2005)

Cadets  has taken me to borden and peackeeper park...I've been in for 3 years, its hasn't taken me very far away from home...


----------



## Strike (31 Jan 2005)

Let's see,

Scarborough
Borden

Kingston
RMC
Ipperwash
Quadra (Comox) for sailing and ceremony of the flags
Ottawa (again for sailing and then a national Ceremony of the Flags and many other events)
Trenton
various cities for parades, including small towns in upper NY

As for something a little more deep, Cadets gave me 5 summers on the water getting a great tan, two of which were as a staff cadet (the trouble we got into).  I learned to play every instrument in the band, learned to shoot (very well, when cadets were allowed to shoot .22s), learned what it meant to be a contributing member of the community with all the fundraising, and most of all, learned patience when things didn't necessarily go my way.

Wouldn't trade is for the world.

BTW, I used to be a member of #38 RCSCC St Lawrence.  Any current/former members of said corps (or even the Air Cadet Sqn since we all hung out together), you know where to find (PM) me.


----------



## Ranger (3 Feb 2005)

Wow...some of you guys have some massively long lists...amazing...


----------



## condor888000 (3 Feb 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Penhold, Lac Sab, Toronto, Montreal, Debert.


Wow, I misesd a few...
In addition to those above...
- Smith Falls
- Embrun
- Russell
- Hawksbury
- Alymer
- St Jean
- Winnipeg
- Cold Lake
- Edmonton
- Halifax
- St John's 
- Carbonear
- Baggotville

Think that's it...

Edit: That qoute should read Debert/Truro actually...


----------



## freezi_girl (10 Feb 2005)

The farthest cadets has taken me was to the UK. England and Wales, amazing time there. I think my unit is affiliated with an army unit in Wales, and it would be SOOO AMAZING if they did some sort of exchange. I'll have to see!

4SYTH

Mod Note: Please avoid bad language and please dont refer to inappropriate activities.


----------



## Restoule (12 Feb 2005)

Hmmm... Cadets has taken me to Borden, Connaught, Trenton, Gatineau, Toronto, Niagara Falls, and this summer camp for the Army Cadet Challenge team. In 2 years I hope to go to Germany on an exchange.


----------

